# Melitta 3 hole brew time too long!



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi guys

My Hario Ceramic Slim grinder arrived today and I have made 2 cups of enjoyable coffee with no problems at all (that I can taste, bear in mind my palate is yet to be educated) using Has Beans Four Bean Blend.

The only thing is that, I have seen Sweet Marias video





 of a 3 hole pour over which is identical to the one i have yet they are using 20g -> 300ml and I am using 250ml and 15g (3 tsp) of coffee and theirs is all done in 2.34 and mine takes

1) 3.59

2) 4.19

Now should I be grinding coarser to try and achieve 2.30 and see what that tastes like, by the way photos of my grinder setting and grounds can be found here

Would a faster brew time reduce the strength allowing me to "taste" the coffee more?

What should I do?

Cheers

HLA91


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Here's a direct comparison - using the Panama Esmeralda Naranjo

Try wetting the grounds and letting it sit for 25 seconds before pouring the remaining water through slowly


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Grind looks similar, does my grinder setting look similar as well?

Also I do saturate, then 30 sec later pour, I try to keep the level low and top up often, similar to the video.

Should I try and dial in for 2.30 or just stop fretting (something I am very good at)

EDIT: Just tried again and I aborted at 7+ min it was nearly all through but I do not know what has caused this massive jump I have not adjusted the grinder at all, strange.

EDIT 2: Adjusted the grinder, 1 thread coarser" so that 2 threads are visible and the nut is in line with the 3rd thread but time was 4.36 which is longer than one of my previous ones where it was actually 1 thread finer, but the resulting brew (from 1 thread coarser) seemed "lacking, watery" so I probably won't try to acheive the 2.30 as I am afraid of what the resulting brew would taste like.

But still, some kind of explanation for the results would be appreciated.

What is going on?

HLA91


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

I wound the grinder back to 3 threads visible and in line with the 4th and instead of adding little water at a time I saturated then continuously poured at a reasonable rate in a circle, and I pulled it off at 2.30 and the cup was a cm off the top. I can only think that

a) the water "pressure" from above helped

b) the grounds that were stuck to the sides "high and dry" reduced the amount at the bottom whilst still providing flavor.

Once my scales arrive (cheers for the advice Glenn) I will be able to have consistent coffee amount enabling me to finely tweak if necessary.

HLA91


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The pouring action will have a major influence.

If you pour around the sides it makes the grounds congregate in the middle, restricting the flow

The best pour is an elliptical pour near the centre, constant water flow and not filling the cone too much, to try and get even extraction.

A pouring kettle will help (lower flow rate and more targetted)

Do what ever you have to to plus the large hole in your current kettle or jug that you are pouring with


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

I try and keep the flow central and just of central but not going too close to the sides.

In regards to a pouring kettle I have seen a post in another forum criticizing the hario kettle click me also another forum pointed this out as a viable alternative click me as a cheaper alternative to the hario, also I only use 250-300 ml so I can't justify to myself spending £40+ on the hario kettle. My spending has got to be reduced with uni a month away.

HLA91


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Just a thought, I was just looking at my french press and it is a 1 litre thermal la cafetiere model. I could use that to brew a large amount of pour over coffee but as I would be brewing a larger amount should I change my pouring method, should I pour slowly continously or in batches eg pour a bit wait pour a bit wait?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The size of the cafetiere shouldn't influence the pourover method as this is simply an oversize cup.

Stick with brewing smaller batches and make more of them.

If ou try and making a brew then another etc until the cafetiere is full then the coffee is past its best


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

> Stick with brewing smaller batches and make more of them


 so make over one cup then start again on another cup?



> If ou try and making a brew then another etc until the cafetiere is full then the coffee is past its best


Can you clarify please I don't quite understand


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Make one cup

Then make another cup (in a separate cup)

repeat as required

Making a cup, then adding another, then adding another will leave you with varying temperatures and brew strengths being mixed together and will not be as enjoyable


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Well my intentions (if I ever did it) would be to make it in one large batch ie 60g with 1 litre and then choose a pouring method. Would that work?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Absolutely. As long as you use an appropriate sized filter cone.

A 1 cup filter cone is not ideal

What size do you have?


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't know the size but the measurements are 11cm across the cone, and when I say Melitta it doesn't say that on it, its just the same style and obviously 3 holes.

So 11cm = what size?


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Well just a quick update, my scales arrived so I am now using the proper dosage, and after much trial and error I have managed to get 2.30 by grinding coarser and it is nice and smooth. Just in time for my new bag of Kenya Mtaro AA.


----------

